# Biceps - High Weight/Low Reps or Low Weight/High Reps?



## Georgia (Nov 6, 2012)

What makes your biceps grow? I used to go really heavy with curls...got up to 135 pounds for 6-8 reps. But my biceps would have no shape to them.

So now, I'm trying something new by going lower weight and around the 10-12 range. My biceps are extremely sore from it last night.

What grows and shapes your biceps the most?


----------



## DF (Nov 6, 2012)

Are we talking about overall mass to the biceps or are we talking about putting a peak on those babies?


----------



## beasto (Nov 6, 2012)

For me I like to shock them twice a month. Start with DB's 20lbs 10 reps all the way up to 60lbs, then back down. Then end it with 90-100 pound Db hammer's 8 reps then DONE. I only do this twice a month. But on the regular I stick to moderate weight 8-12 rep range.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 6, 2012)

Giving them a dedicated day, not behind chest or back. 3 sets of 8-10 for bis and tris.


----------



## amore169 (Nov 6, 2012)

Well this might sound too obvious but for me the only thing that made them grow is adding body weight, I'm 250 pounds right now and they measure 19"1/2" at the moment, I give them their own day, I tried almost everything, supersets, drop sets, low reps, high reps. I was stuck at 17"1/2 at 225 pounds. Added more body weight and they grew 2". Good luck.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> What makes your biceps grow? I used to go really heavy with curls...*got up to 135 pounds for 6-8 reps*. But my biceps would have no shape to them.
> 
> So now, I'm trying something new by going lower weight and around the 10-12 range. My biceps are extremely sore from it last night.
> 
> What grows and shapes your biceps the most?



shit mate, I'm only able to rep out 80 pounds on seated one arm concentration curls!  but this puts a fair amount of strain on the tendon, so if you are tendonitis prone, go with slightly lighter weights.

another issue is proportion/balance.  If you are working your tri's properly, and are in balance with your bi's, then there will be a perception issue that maybe your bi's are not as big as they reallly are.

to get a full workout, remember there are three types of muscle fiber to fast twitch (type 2) and each subtype responds to different failure levels:

2A - Fails at around 15 reps
2B - Fails at around 10 reps
2C - Fails at around 5 reps.

So to maximize growth, you must stimulate all three muscle fiber subtypes.  Don't just go on autopilot and do three sets of the same weight failing at between 8 to 12 each time.  

There is a science to this.  
Work smart, NOT hard!

Enjoy


----------

